# Sprayed Cabinets and Front door



## Quadfam4 (Apr 29, 2009)

Cant see the finished product


----------



## Shamus (Apr 27, 2008)

I like the results.

Now for all the details, please. 

What prep did you do to the wood?

What paint / stain did you use and what thinner?

Yep, I'm curious as I have encountered projects over the years and am always on the look-out for different ways to accomplish top notch results.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I think it looks good. I'd love to see a picture of the completed room.


----------



## Debbie08 (Aug 27, 2009)

*Exactly what I am wanting to do.*

It looks really good. I am wnating to do the exact smae thing. I have honey oak cabinets in the bathroom and I want to redo them in a dark cherry stain. Can you tell me how you did it? Did you have to sand the original doors to the bare wood first?

DebbieC


----------



## chrissygarden (Aug 18, 2009)

*the color is great*

what color is that.. some sort of expresso coffee latte'!??!?! That's my color! What kind of prep work and paint did you use?


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

This is a repost of the first page of a thread that was around a couple of months ago. 

I can't find the original thread but it included some videos of these doors being sprayed in a paint booth in an autobody shop. Looked really slick.


----------



## Eurotrsh (Aug 24, 2009)

I would love to know the process. Looks great


----------

